# imac G5 et TV



## jmic (1 Juin 2005)

bonjour à tous

je souhaite switcher sur un imac G5 20 pouces ; je suis persuadé qu'il s'agit d'un excellent ordinateur; par contre je veux le mettre dans mon salon et m'en servir aussi comme TV principale 

qu'en pensez vous ? avez vous des informations, des expériences ? en fait j'ai eu quelques échos indiquant qu'avec Eyetv les résultats étaient bons mais il s'agissait toujours d'exemple d'utilisation dans une chambre donc en TV d'appoint

je souhaite faire cela car ma tv cathodique est en bout de course ; il devient nécessaire de la changer

pour être clair, je ne veux pas achter un imac pour m'en servir qu'en TV mais il me parait intéressant de combiner ordinateur, TV, chaine hifi (en ajoutant des enceintes)

merci par avance de vos réponses

jmichel


----------



## Nico206 (2 Juin 2005)

20" c'est un peu petit pour une TV de salon non ?


----------



## E Streeter (2 Juin 2005)

Nico206 a dit:
			
		

> 20" c'est un peu petit pour une TV de salon non ?


 
Cela dépend de la taille de son salon !


----------



## jmic (2 Juin 2005)

en fait ma TV actuelle est de 51 cm ce qui doit être l'équivalent d'un 20 pouces


----------



## lejanot (2 Juin 2005)

j'utilise de temps en temps mon imac g5 20' comme tv d'appoint via freebox et eyetv usb. 
le résultat est assez moyen, à moins de se tenir vraiment éloigné de écran (> 1m).
La transmission télé par la freebox ayant été récemment améliorée, je pense qu'avec un tuner firewire (ou usb2), une image plein écran devrait être convenable .


----------



## jmic (17 Juin 2005)

n'y a-t-il par d'autres expériences d'imac g5 et de TV ? notamment avec elgato eyetv 410^pour la TNT ?

merci pa avance de vos réponses


----------



## atlanico (17 Juin 2005)

jmic a dit:
			
		

> n'y a-t-il par d'autres expériences d'imac g5 et de TV ? notamment avec elgato eyetv 410^pour la TNT ?
> 
> merci pa avance de vos réponses



C'est exactement mon cas : Imac g5 20 ' + eye tv 410, et je dois dire que j'en suis assez satisfait.
L'image est souvent très bonne, le son toujours excellent, et la possibilité d'enregistrer directement sur HD est un vrai plaisir. Le logiciel fourni est très facile d'emploi. Je n'ai plus de télé, et je n'utilise plus que mon ordi pour regarder les programmes. Quant à la TNT... grosse déception : atrocement ordinaire. Exception faite, peut-être, pour France 4 qui est une bonne chaîne qui plaîra à ceux qui ont, comme moi, des goûts musicaux assez eclectiques.


----------



## jmic (20 Juin 2005)

merci de ta réponse


----------



## floflo8 (20 Juin 2005)

Hello,

Moi j'ai un imac G5 20'' avec eye tv 200 et j'en suis très satisfait : installation très simple, qualité satisfaisante, options intéressantes (enregistrement différé, enregistrement des VHS etc...), je m'en sers comme TV principale pour cause de gain de place (et oui j'habite à paris...) et j'en suis très content.
Pour les prix des boitiers eye tv, ils sont moins chèrs sur macway.


----------



## psoub (22 Juin 2005)

Je te renvoie sur 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3220878#post3220878

Les drivers de eye tv ont bonne réputation, j'aimerai savoir ce qu'il en est pour miglia , qui propose un boitier (usb et non firewire) 30% moins cher? Je n'ai trouvé aucun retour sur ce produit.

On nous présente sinon des boitiers qui encodent en mpeg2 en hard. Pas de mpeg4 (h264 entre autres) en vue?


----------



## jmic (22 Juin 2005)

merci


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juin 2005)

ImacG5 + eye200TV pour moi
De près image moins bonne que sur un téléviseure cathodique ou d'un TV LCD
De loin par contre (2m) c'est similaire ... il y a bien sûr de TEMPS EN TEMPS des petits ratés de décompression qui font afficher des petits pavés mosaïques très courts mais pas de désagréements éxagérés (sur les enregistrements sur HD ces pavés n'apparaissent même pas!!)
Donc je pense que tu peux utiliser ton Mac comme TV 

Mais ..
- Si tu regardes la télé en plein écran tu ne sauras rien faire d'autre avec ton mac pendant ce temps
- Tu ne pourras enregistrer que l'émission que tu regardes 
- Le son de ton mac n'est pas aussi puissant que sur un téléviseur

Perso ..
- j'ai un deuxième écran extérieur qui me permet de surfer et de regarder la télé en même temps
- ma chaine hifi est branchée sur maon Mac et me permet d'écouter à haut volume les films

A toi de voir l'usage que tu veux réellement en faire


----------



## HCl (23 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ImacG5 + eye200TV pour moi
> 
> Mais ..
> - Si tu regardes la télé en plein écran tu ne sauras rien faire d'autre avec ton mac pendant ce temps
> ...



Hello,

Arffff
Il n'est pas possible de regarder un programme tout en l'enregistrant ?

Là du coup je sais plus quoi faire alors


----------



## mattthieu (23 Juin 2005)

lis ce que tu cites


----------



## jmic (23 Juin 2005)

je suis intéressé par la tnt donc eyetv 410 ; le fait de passer en numérique doit elle améliorer l'image en rapport à une tv cathodique


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juin 2005)

HCl a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Arffff
> Il n'est pas possible de regarder un programme tout en l'enregistrant ?
> Là du coup je sais plus quoi faire alors


Archhhhhh!! ... mais si tu peux!! .. tu as mal lu ..


----------



## an3k (25 Octobre 2005)

et concernant l'eye tv for tnt ? pour un imac g5 et un ibook g4 ? 
petit veut-il dire mauvais ?


----------



## mfy2a (26 Octobre 2005)

un moyen de combiner tv et frontrow ?


----------



## cedcrow (26 Octobre 2005)

excusez-moi d'&#234;tre rabat-joie mais &#231;a fait pas un "peu" cher pour regarder la t&#233;l&#233; ??

Je sais pas ce que tu veux faire de ton imac, mais ibook+t&#233;l&#233; LCD ne ferai pas l'affaire ?


----------



## Gwen (27 Octobre 2005)

Quand je vois le prix des TV, non, je ne trouve pas &#231;a si cher. Et puis, faut pas oubli&#233; la place gagn&#233;e aussi.


----------



## fred1322 (27 Octobre 2005)

Je suis également dans cette situation, j'ai un iMac G5 + eye TV 410. L'image est excellente (du moins avec l'antenne de l'immeuble). 
Néanmoins plusieurs bémols pour une utilisation en remplacement d'une TV de salon :

- l'ergonomie : cela reste un ordinateur, même si le soft Eye-TV est bien foutu, à l'utilisation cela n'est pas aussi simple qu'une télé classique.
- le bruit : l'iMac G5 (rev B pour mon cas) n'est pas vraiment silencieux, à bas niveaux sonore il reste audible. Je trouve cela gênant dans un salon.
- le volume des hauts parleurs de l'iMac : ils sont un peu faibles à mon goût pour une utilisation TV.

Bref, à voir selon tes exigences. Pour ma part pour une utilisation salon, j'attends un peu avant de devoir remplacer ma TV cathodique. S'il fallait choisir aujourd'hui je partirai probablement vers une solution Mac mini+Eye Tv+TV LCD Samsung 70cm (ou le 23" Apple).


----------



## Gwen (27 Octobre 2005)

fred1322 a dit:
			
		

> - le volume des hauts parleurs de l'iMac : ils sont un peu faibles à mon goût pour une utilisation TV.


Dans une installation pareille, je préconiserais de brancher le iMac sur des hauts-parleurs externe ou une chaîne Hi-Fi. C'est ce que j'ai fait sur mon eMac qui me sert de lecteur de DVD et donc de fichiers Quick time également.


----------



## fred1322 (27 Octobre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Dans une installation pareille, je préconiserais de brancher le iMac sur des hauts-parleurs externe ou une chaîne Hi-Fi. C'est ce que j'ai fait sur mon eMac qui me sert de lecteur de DVD et donc de fichiers Quick time également.



Effectivement, mais on s'éloigne de la compacité offerte par une télé LCD où l'on a l'écran, le tuner, l'audio réuni dans le boîtier.


----------



## Gwen (27 Octobre 2005)

L'audio se met a cot&#233; de toi, autour du canap&#233; pour bien avoir la st&#233;r&#233;o  donc, enceinte externe obligatoires


----------



## buxtehude (29 Octobre 2005)

Je me "branche" sur le sujet EYE TV.
J'ai un I mac G5 et un EYE TV 410.
çà marche très bien avec une antenne classique de TV, mais je n'arrive pas capter les chaines avec l'antenne  compacte comprise dans le matériel Eye tv 410.

J'ai consulté le forum et je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse.
J'ai demandé au SAV de l'apple store (chez qui j'avais acheté l'ensemble) il m'ont dit ne pas avoir de réponse, car ce n'est pas un produit apple. 
Merci par avance


----------



## fred1322 (29 Octobre 2005)

buxtehude a dit:
			
		

> Je me "branche" sur le sujet EYE TV.
> J'ai un I mac G5 et un EYE TV 410.
> çà marche très bien avec une antenne classique de TV, mais je n'arrive pas capter les chaines avec l'antenne  compacte comprise dans le matériel Eye tv 410.
> 
> ...




Pareil pour moi.

Essaye au niveau d'une fenêtre.
L'antenne livrée avec le Eye Tv 410 n'est pas assez sensible et ne permet la réception que dans d'excellente condition : je suis à 5km de Paris, et avec l'antenne livrée je reçois très mal (freezes) voire pas du tout même sur la fenêtre orientée vers la tour Eiffel.


----------



## buxtehude (29 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour ta réponse
J'habite une maison à 15 km de Paris.
mon antenne est au RDC
Je me suis installé dans les combles, j'ai mis l'antenne compacte à la lucarne §au velus) et rien.
je continue ma recherche , car je ne veux pas me trimballer l"I mac  a tout bout de champs quand je veux enregistrer une émission.


----------

